# APS Intercooled Twin Turbo vs STS turbo system?



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a stock 04 GTO M6 with K&N and Flowmaster exhaust. Has any one put either one of these system on a stock 04? What were your results? Happy with it? How much tuning? Cost? HP? Torque? How long did it take? Thanks!!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

You might want to put this in the search and find out. The answer is yes as there are numerous GTO owners who have done it. You can dial up some serious power with either.


----------

